# Top Speeds....



## Coors9 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hello all, I was wondering if anyone knew of a sight that posts top speeds of the 14, 15, 16, 18, and the super 18. Something that looks or is official. This guy I work with says the Tomcat tops out faster than the Eagle (NOT) and the Super Hornet goes .....are you ready.....Mach 3. Mean or not, i'd like to rub it in his face.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 1, 2010)

Boeing's website lists the top speed of the F-18 and the super hornet as 1.8+ mach. The F-15 is listed as Mach 2.5

F-18
Boeing: F/A-18E/F Super Hornet Home
the PDF overview lists the top speed.

F/A-18
Boeing: Logistics Support Systems - F/A-18 - F/A-18 Home

F-15E
Boeing: F-15E Strike Eagle

F-15K
Boeing: F-15K Republic of Korea - F-15 Specifications


----------



## evangilder (Oct 1, 2010)

F-16 specs from Lockheed
Specifications | Lockheed Martin


----------



## evangilder (Oct 1, 2010)

Navy fact file on the F-14
The US Navy -- Fact File


----------



## Coors9 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks , that helps alot. You are the man.....


----------



## evangilder (Oct 1, 2010)

You're welcome.


----------



## tail end charlie (Oct 1, 2010)

Coors9 said:


> Hello all, I was wondering if anyone knew of a sight that posts top speeds of the 14, 15, 16, 18, and the super 18. Something that looks or is official. This guy I work with says the Tomcat tops out faster than the Eagle (NOT) and the Super Hornet goes .....are you ready.....Mach 3. Mean or not, i'd like to rub it in his face.



Coors

I am not an expert but the Lockheed SR-71 Blackbird did mach 3.2+ and concorde cruised mach 2, look at those two airplanes and then look at a super hornet. I am sure it is a great aeroplane but "mach 3" I dont think so. Just imagine if it could do mach 3 off a carrier and having to perform combat manouvers how fast it would be if it was just designed for max speed?


----------



## Civettone (Oct 2, 2010)

MiG-25 doesn't look like it could do Mach 3 either but the truth is a different matter. Looks don't tell the whole story.


Kris


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 5, 2010)

There are many accounts of the SR-71 doing M3.6+ in operational missions. I wish I had my AvWeek quotes of Blackbird pilots where they not they pushed that envelope fairly often. I specifically recall a Nicaragua mission where they did exactly that.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 5, 2010)

Civettone said:


> MiG-25 doesn't look like it could do Mach 3 either but the truth is a different matter. Looks don't tell the whole story.
> 
> 
> Kris



and many of those accounts indicate that the MiG also destroyed its engines and was subsequently grounded. I recall reading specifically about a MiG-25 flight over Isreal from Syria that landed in Egypt prematurely.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 5, 2010)

I believe that the MiG-25s that flew these missions exceeded engine EGT and were operating in excess of 105% RPM.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 5, 2010)

Yeah as I recall the supposition was they literally melted their first stage.


----------



## mikewint (Oct 5, 2010)

I recall an experimental high altitude bomber in the '60s the Valkyrie that was well over mach 3. never in production it was cancelled after the U-2 incident proved Russia had high altitude SAMs and i'm pretty sure the X-15 still holds the speed record though that's a rocket engine


----------



## Civettone (Oct 5, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> and many of those accounts indicate that the MiG also destroyed its engines and was subsequently grounded. I recall reading specifically about a MiG-25 flight over Isreal from Syria that landed in Egypt prematurely.


I am quite aware of that, Matt. But my point was merely that aircraft like the MiG-25 may not appear fast but sure are. 

Nice to see you again btw  Hope you're fine!
Kris


----------



## evangilder (Oct 5, 2010)

mikewint said:


> I recall an experimental high altitude bomber in the '60s the Valkyrie that was well over mach 3. never in production it was cancelled after the U-2 incident proved Russia had high altitude SAMs and i'm pretty sure the X-15 still holds the speed record though that's a rocket engine



Yes, the XB-70 was quite an achievement for the time, but the improved SAMs of the Soviets, rising costs in the program and the relative affordability of ICBMs put an end to it. Shame too, it was a beauty.


----------



## mikewint (Oct 6, 2010)

evan, as i recall it's at the Smithsonian in DC. reminded me of the Concord


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Oct 6, 2010)

I seem to recall there was an air accident that crashed one of the Valkyries.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 6, 2010)

it was a photo op where an F-104 for in formation got caught up in it's wing vortices.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jz-b05dQ430_


----------



## evangilder (Oct 6, 2010)

And the sole survivor is at Wright Patterson AFB in Ohio at the National Museum of the Air Force.


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 6, 2010)

Remember seeing that program that clip was pulled from. It is a cool plane.


----------



## krieghund (Oct 25, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> and many of those accounts indicate that the MiG also destroyed its engines and was subsequently grounded. I recall reading specifically about a MiG-25 flight over Isreal from Syria that landed in Egypt prematurely.



I don't think they wanted to play tag with a sparrow and arrive home as debris!


----------

